# Broken Blaupunkt mp3 adaptor cable



## montecarlo (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi tekkies,

I have broken the blue connector on the IPOD to car audio adaptor lead, Blaupunkt part number 7 607 897 093 001.

Does any know where I can get a hold of the blue connectors which is fitted into the back of the head unit

Thanks
Chris:grin:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

montecarlo said:


> Hi tekkies,
> 
> I have broken the blue connector on the IPOD to car audio adaptor lead, Blaupunkt part number 7 607 897 093 001.
> 
> ...



Might try E bay or contact Blaupunkt directly(google them online).


----------



## G-DC5 (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you in the UK? Halfords can supply, they sometimes even keep them in stock.

If you don't want to go their, visit bluespot.co.uk


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

G-DC5 said:


> Are you in the UK? Halfords can supply, they sometimes even keep them in stock.
> 
> If you don't want to go their, visit bluespot.co.uk




Thank you for your help!:wave:


----------



## G-DC5 (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------

